# Xanax



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Does anyone find this drug to be addictive and if so is it harmful?? I find the .25mg I take when i know I'm going to be in a bad situation very helpful, however I think the next day coming down from it, I can be a little snappy. Anyone else get like this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tamgirl21, you might ask about this also on the anti depressant forum and hopefully you will get some responses here as well. Do you take it on a regular basis and for how long have you been taking it?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tamgirl:Sorry, I've never taken Xanax so don't know much about it at all. A lot of people are back from vacation this week so you may get more answers. And, as Eric said, as on the Antidepressant forum to see if someone can help you there.







JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

I take it when needed, especially when flying (not my favorite thing). According to my Dr. the dose is so low, .25 that there needs to be no concern. It really helps when you need it, so if you need it, take it.AZ


----------

